# Seiko Samurai bracelet adjustment



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Evening all,

just after a bit of advice. Having a nightmare trying to adjust the bracelet of my new Seiko Samurai. My el cheapo pin pusher isn't long enough to push the pin far enough out and if I then try to use a pin and hammer it to push it the rest of the way it won't budge. Anyone experienced a similar issue with the Samurai. I'm no expert but I've adjusted bracelets on various watches including a SKX007 and monster and not experienced any problems so not sure what's going on here

TIA

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I seem to remember sizing my Samurai 'Blue Lagoon' with the pin end of a Bergeon spring bar tool, with no problems. Once the pin was protruding from the bracelet, I gripped it with a small pair of pliers and pulled it out. Be careful not to lose the collar which resides in the centre link.


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi Roger,

Thanks for your reply. That helps, didn't realise there's a collar in the middle link (I'd looked for one at the end). I did try pulling the protruding end with a small pair of pliers but they just slip off with no movement of the pin and reluctant to use more force but I'll have another try tonight with larger pliers

Thanks
Chris


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Sorted now, the crappy pliers were the problem, pins came out fairly easily with the pliers on my Leatherman, glad that I was forewarned about the collars or I'd probably of lost at least one before realising that they were there


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

mozbud said:


> probably of lost at least one before realising that they were there


 Yes, we've all been there with that one man :laugh:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I seem to remember sizing my Samurai 'Blue Lagoon' with the pin end of a Bergeon spring bar tool, with no problems. Once the pin was protruding from the bracelet, I gripped it with a small pair of pliers and pulled it out. Be careful not to lose the collar which resides in the centre link.


 i agree. be sure to use " smooth jaw, parallel plyers". vin


----------



## mozbud (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm generally very pleased with the Samurai, very accurate, only running about 4 seconds fast after setting it on Christmas day but one problem I'm experiencing is the diver extension digs into my wrist, leaves a deep mark - anyone else had this issue? Any way around it?

Chris


----------

